# campsites portugal



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi to all,I was on the net earlier to-night looking for info for campsites in portugal (we are going there in April) and came across this really useful site www.roteiro-campsite.pt. Excellent site with loads of info on it plus the advantage of getting it all in scottish/english/british (click on flag bottom the page only a union jack i'm afraid) anyway list all sites some with web sites too ! best news was that the average price was about 12 euros a night !!
Hope this helps all.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

The correct URL is http://www.roteiro-campista.pt/


----------

